# How long between cycles



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a question. How long is it generally between a failed IVF cycle, from getting a BFN to the next go with a Frozen embryo? I have 5 good quality frosties.

Thanks!


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi.
I was advised to wait two periods after IVF to let everything settle down again. I'm going for FET in November. Fingers crossed for you.

Annie x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Annie. All the very best to you for November too. xx


----------



## bunny13 (Oct 22, 2011)

I do not mean to put a downer on things but if I tell u my experience, u will be hopefully spared the roller coaster we have been on.

After our first fresh icsi failed in my we were told by both hospitals that we could use one of our 6 frozen blasts straight away. 

A week or so later we received a letter stating we had to wait another two periods. Maybe this has something to do with doing a natural cycle?

My body remained so affected by the down reg drugs that my cycles were 7 weeks, 6 weeks, 
so it took 3 months to have another 2 bleeds.

On the chosen cycle I ovulated on a Sunday. a day later the hospital said they could not do our transfer on the following Sunday. We had signed something at the beginning to say that we were aware scheduling was not guaranteed for a Sunday, but the nurse told us they normally fit u in, and indeed we had our one previous transfer on a bank holiday.

On the second chosen cycle I ovulated on the Sunday again. This was 5 weeks later as I have a long cycle, but my endometrium was more than perfect, shown by three scans. The next day the hospital said they might be able to fit me in. After a couple of hours they phoned and cancelled, saying my cycle was 'strange', but if i ovulate on a Sunday next time they will fit me in! 

It has been very painful gearing up each month to be shot down. Do not get your hopes up, and remember that with every passing day your body is getting stronger, even if that cycle does not include a transfer.


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Bunny, that's awful. I don't think anyone understands how hard the waiting is.

Thank you for warning me, I hope my hospital (St marys manchester) is a little better.

All the very best for you and your journey xx


----------

